# Yikes



## GreenMountainLawn (Jul 23, 2019)

https://www.keloland.com/video/lawn-care-owner-vows-to-repair-302-lawns-damaged-by-chemical-burn/7697814/

I know this happens from time to time, but 300+ properties is a high end glypho mistake.


----------



## BH Green (Apr 9, 2020)

Yikes indeed! I live in Sioux Falls where this happened. Saw it on the local news and could not believe it.


----------



## tommydearest (9 mo ago)

Wow.

Well, if any of them were thinking about doing a renovation...


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

At Kut n Kill lawn service, they darn sure have the "kill" bit dialed in. The owner seems like an honest guy. I hope he can get past this.


----------

